# S O L D ....Remington 20 ga. mod 58 barrel



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Rem mod 58 20 ga barrel with Poly-Choke attached. Numerous settings plus "slug". 20" long, bore shiny, above average bluing. Home defense???? Price includes shipping. $150.00. I will entertain offers.


----------

